
Google YouTube Is Ending Those Annoying 30-Second Unskippable Ads You Hate - aaron_p
http://www.investors.com/news/technology/google-youtube-is-ending-those-annoying-30-second-unskippable-ads/
======
NTripleOne
ad blockers ended them years ago though.

